# Whom did you buy from? If more than one..........



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Having thought about the title question I thought...........I wonder who others bought from. How about say the last 3 vans? In our case

Pat Horan Motors Ltd.,
Aglish,
Borrisokane,
Co. Tipperary,I
reland.

Brownhills
Newark

Hymer Uk
Preston

What was yours?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Private purchase locally.

Allan Kerr
Paignton.

Any particular reason?!?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Only three so this is easy:

1. Glossop Caravans

2. Brownhills Newark

3. Brownhills Swindon

The question that was no asked, would we use them again:
Glossops, at first never again but they have learnt from experience and we would give them a second chance.

Brownhills, definitely cannot fault them.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I bought my one and only motorhome from Camper UK in Lincolnshire.They have been brill and cant fault them at all.  

steve


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Two so far:

Kanus 708g Traveller - Private :wink: 

Burstner A747 - Private :wink:


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

Hi All 
Mine 2006 Geoff Cox Denby

Then 2007 Geoff Cox Denby 

Next one will be Geoff Cox Denby
Perfect Service


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

1st one - Swift Sundance from Alan Kerr, Paignton - never again, would rather do without a MH than go back there and that is saying something.

2nd one - Autotrail Cheyenne from Marquis, Devon - excellent all round service.

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*

Hello,

Ebay

Currently looking at RV's at Travelworld Telford.

If I had £100 for every complaint I had heard about Glossop Caravans I would have a hefty deposit for our next one.

Trev.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello

Oaktree Motorhomes: Fell to pieces with damp issues Never again

Brownhills Newark: Spent more time in their swimming pool than in the van. After care service the worst I have ever experienced

Motorhome Scotland: Great service with a little encouragement

Motorhome Scotland: will be here on the 3rd March...yipee

Stewart


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

No1 bought private

No2 bought private

No3 bought Brownhills Newark (trade sale so no comments)

No4 bought Lowdhams Gunthorpe (Nothing but good to say of them both in sales/delivery and aftersales)

The Yeti


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Lunar Champ from Davan Caravans
Autotrail Mohical from Chelston
Autotrail Chieftain also from Chelston

Next? Probably Autotrail 840D BUT definately from Chelston!

No problems with any of the above companies with the purchase or services offered.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Steve,

"Having thought about the title question "

Why? As tokkalosh asks, what's the context? It helps the answers.

Murvi from Murvi.

Dave


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

1 Self build
2 Private, Autohome Highwayman
3 Brownhills, Newark. Autohome Wayfarer.
4 Lazydays,(Grrrrrr) NuVenture Rio Quattro
5 Broadlane Leisure, Daventry. ( nice people to deal with) Adria Twin.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

1st West Country Motorhomes, Swindon

2nd West Country Motorhomes, Swindon

3rd Marquis Berkshire

We'd have bought the 3rd one from WCM as their service and customer care was excellent but taking the van for service to their depot in Somerset was a bit far and they did not have the van we wanted.

G


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Starting with the most recent - you can see that we have bought five plus a caravan from Robsons of Wolsingham. We would highly recommend them as we would for Cleveland Motorhomes and also Tyne Valley. You can see that we prefer to buy from individual and family owned dealers as we believe that they offer a better and more personal level of service than the big organisations.


1. Robsons of Wolsingham (Co. Durham) 
1a. Caravan from Robsons of Wolsingham (Co. Durham)
2. Robsons of Wolsingham (Co. Durham)
3. Robsons of Wolsingham (Co. Durham)
4. Robsons of Wolsingham (Co. Durham)
5. Robsons of Wolsingham (Co. Durham)
6. Tyne Valley
7. Cleveland Motorhomes
8. Small dealer near Bournemouth - I don't think they are there anymore
9. Small dealer near Bournemouth - I don't think they are there anymore
10. Can't remember
11. Private Sale


----------



## warty (Jan 21, 2006)

1st Martins Exeter very good

2nd Kerrs Paignton very poor

3rd Brownhills Swindon very very poor


john


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

ace firenze 
private sale but still with 2yrs warranty


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

1st - JC Leisure (got stolen shortly after so cant comment)
2nd - Webbs of Warminster - Good Service
3rd - Webbs of Warminster - ditto

Next one will be Webbs unless they cant get the van we want. Yipee they have just been made Eura mobile agents. Will be contacting them shortly.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

1st Stafford Motorhomes. (Very good service)

2nd Don Amott, Derby. (Overall good service and aftersales)

3rd (current) Oaktree Motorhomes (Appauling service-avoid.)


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

1. Dorset Hymer Centre - cheap van and ok but botched service

2. Dealer was good but he's gone

3. Kampers & Kars Gosport OK no probs

4. Bundesvan Devon. Comes over as the nice guy but he hides all the faults.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

1st: Davan, Weston-super-Mare. OK, but left with the feeling we'd been stitched up over our part-ex. Handover was awful - I knew more than the guy who was supposed to be the expert, and this was our first motorhome!

2nd: Jones Motorhomes, near Weston-super-Mare. Felt like buying from a trusted friend, good part-ex, motorhome handed over in first-class condition and the few little problems that cropped up were dealt with quickly and efficiently.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

1st Autohome Komet - Private sale- caught the bug  
2nd Richard Baldwin Halifax - excellent so far - pick up new Autocruise Tempo - 14 March    Can't come too soon!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Tin hat on and sprinting to the bunker.
Auto-Trail Arapaho
Auto-Trail Arapaho
Auto-Trail Arapaho
Auto-trail Dakota
Eura-Mobile
Auto-Trail Cheyenne 840S
Auto-Trail Cheyenne 840S 
Auto-Trail Cheyenne 840D.
All from Brownhills   seamus.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi

1st Autotrail Apache Brownhills Newark
2nd Autotrail Cheyenne 630 Chelstons Wellington
3rd Autotrail Cheyenne 840 Chelstons Wellington
4th Autotrail Chieftain Chelstons Wellington

Next one will be you've guessed it an Autotrail from Chelstons Wellington, Long way from me but the service I can't fault.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Renault Holdsworth pop-up lid - Private 
Renault Hi-top - Private 
Autohomes Wildwind new - Brownhills Newark 
Adria - Ropers Cattrick Bridge 

First experience of commercial sale we thought Brownhills OK for the initial purchase, but the after sales was poor. 

Ropers - can't fault them. In fact going for habitation check on Thursday despite it being over 100 miles away and we can get it done on the warranty locally! 

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

1. CI cirio small local company no longer not trading
2. Autotrail Commanche Webbs Motorhomes good all round service then
3. Autosleeper Symphony Freebourne Southampton good all round service
4. Swift Suntour Webbs again
5. Swift Gazelle F61 Southern motorhomes very good all round
6. Autocruise Starblazer Brownhills Cannock good trade in but that was as far as it went :roll: 
7. Adria Coral SP650 Global Motorhomes Hook would def use again if they had a van we wanted.



Jacquie


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

keithfw said:


> 1. Dorset Hymer Centre - cheap van and ok but botched service
> 
> 2. Dealer was good but he's gone
> 
> ...


Oops, what an idiot!!! 3 should be P&P Cars @ Gosport!

bye the way, 3 German vans (all Hymer) and one Brit (Autocruise Impala) I for one would never buy British rubbish again!


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

No1. In 1984 bought new Vw TransporterT3, did a selfbuild, kept it 16 years.

No2. In 2000 traded in my selfbuild for a VW Auto-Sleeper Topaz with Brownhills(Newark) they gave me a good tradein price but let me down badly on delivery, the saleman lied to me and along with his superiors were totally devious.

No 3 .In 2007 visited Robsons of Wolsingham to buy a NuVenture van, they offered me a reasonable price for my Topaz. I had reseravations about thier wanting 10 percent deposit though I was still keen to deal with them. A couple of days after my visit to them they rang with the incredible cheek to say the price of my new van had increased by £4000, no deal. I sold my Topaz privately, getting £1000 more tha the Robson offer. I then dealt directly with NuVenture Motorhomes, they built the van to my design, I am extremely happy with what they have done, they are a pleasure to deal with and I saved myself £6500.
viator


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Private Sale. Bought all but one of my caravans the same. The last van I bought was new from Lowdhams, and to be fair the service was good, apart from when they fitted the BBQ point in the wrong place.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Have only brought one MH last August from Hampshire and Dorset Motorcaravans. Highly recommend the staff. And would buy from them again.
Lin


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi SandJ.

1st Burstner 748-2 From Barrons.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## 110142 (Feb 24, 2008)

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Private purchase locally.
> 
> ...


What was your experience of Allan Kerr?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

1st Merc 608 Selfbuild 

2nd Lunar champ H590 Lowdhams (very helpfull)


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

E-bay ---- Very good service--- I got what I expected.
Nigel


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Most interesting, what amazes me is the number of times people change their MH's.

We have many customers who also come back and change every 12 - 18 months.

Why do you change so often, not that I am complaining, just interested.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> M
> Why do you change so often, not that I am complaining, just interested.
> r


1st van: an excellent buy, entry level but all the extras fitted and only 6 months old. It had 2 seat belts( driver and passenger) and was originally bought by a family with 2 under 5s. The dealers did their best to point out how daft this was but, as predicted, the van was back within 2 months and we bought it at a discount we could not refuse. We loved it but realised that a few extra inches - ie the 400 version not the 200 version- and we did not have to make up a bed every night.

2nd van The 400 version PXed when new but at the end of the season, before the newer model came out. Again, a very good deal and it did us proud.

3rd ( current) van, a legacy enabled us to upgrade to something a bit more luxurious with blown air heating and a lovely shower room.

We think this is the one but....who knows ?!

G


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*motorhomes*

new vans,
swift sundance - Marquis Preston good van good deal.
swift kontiki 645 - " " " " " "
swift kontiki 669 - Cleveland m/homes, good deal,not so good van!! lots of faults (went back to factory twice,sold with some probs still outstanding)
Autotrail Arapaho - picked up last week from Elite motorhomes,Banbury,good deal,nice staff,lovely van,So far anyway,only time will tell.
Only five weeks to our hols and counting the days too!!!


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hobby 600 fse( 3yr old m/h);Barrons Carlisle, 1st class service.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

We've now had three vans

2005 - purchased an older van that was about 19 ft in length to see how we got on with it
2006 - upgraded to a Swift Sundance as wanted more space
2007 - purchased the new Swift E495 as we wanted more space!! Well we brought it because we needed a 6 berth motorhome that had three seperate living areas, as we have gran (86) who we put in the back, mum (60) who sleeps in the centre section and myself (37) who gets to climb up above the cab each. We also decided that we wanted a van from new so we knew its service history and could look after it from the outset.

We have purchased all three vans from 3 A's caravans who are based in Pencader but now have new showrooms in Swansea and Crosshands. They have a good selection, are very helpful and are good with the after sales care as well. We would highly recommend them and will go back to them when we are ready to upgrade again. This will be when then bring out the E700 series with the E495 layout or the rate we are going with the upsizing all the time when we buy a winnebego lol. (never going to happen, Mum driving the one we have is scary enough)

I would also like to add that we will probably always stick with Swift, we've been very lucky with our van and have had very few problems (she says touching wood) with exception to a safety recall (something to do with the steering) and a few other minor problems that have all been rectified now. We find their build quality to be excellent.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Got our one and only from Geoff Cox in Derby too. First class family run business, always keen to help. 

Mandy


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Whom did you buy from?*

2002 ordered new Laika 400 from German dealer at Dusseldorf Show.

2004 p/ex Laika for 1 year old Pilote 270 from a different German dealer.

2007 bought new showroom Rapido 9048 from Bonjour Caravanning in 
Rennes,France.
Any other importers out there? Helen.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

1995 - VW Type 2 from a fairly new converter in Swansea called Aztec.
2003 - VW Type 4 Holdsworth Villa from dealer in local town.
2007 - Fiat Ducato Timberland Freedom bought from Marquis Preston and collected from Marquis Tewkesbury.


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Our first van- VW T25 bought from Market Road London. New gear box after having it for one week. Even though we had the A A check it all over which was a waste of time and money, gear box (,small print ) not covered Had great fun with that one. Had it for 7 years Went all over Europe.

2nd. Fiat Dorset from Marquis Eastbourn ( got fed up making the bed at night with that one, the Vw was easier) After service A1. 

3rd. Adria Twin from Campbells Preston. After service- will let you know. Fixed bed great!!!! Dumping the water-bad! Have sorted it out, thanks to all of you.


----------

